#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  【服務窗口】部落格易記網址申請處

## 狼王白牙

*<LI>本主題提供會員部落格申請易記網址服務
<LI>申請者必須已經開設樂園部落格
<LI>擁有樂園部落格的條件是已發表 100 篇文章, 並且在 部落格控制台 啟用
<LI>申請前請先在這裡查明網址是否已有獸使用
<LI>某些字元為保留字, 如以下但不限於這些: www, wolfbbs... 
<LI>可使用 2 ~ 20 個英文 數字 字元當作網址

<LI>網址格式為 http://blog.wolfbbs.net/您指定的名稱/
[*]請使用以下表格直接回應本主題即可

格式

目前的樂園部落格網址:
申請的簡短部落格網址:






 作者: 範例

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=2
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/admin


*

*[spacer=3]申請部落格易記網址必須收取在狼之樂園發文所獲得之樂園幣當作手續費；
[spacer=3]改名費用直接由系統扣除消失，而非付款給任何一位站務管理狼。
[spacer=3]費用僅需付款一次： 500 樂園幣

[*] 已經申請的部落格網址列表:* 

[table color=#f6ffd4][mrow fontsize=15]會員名稱[mcol fontsize=15]部落格網址[mcol fontsize=15]簡易部落格網址
[row]狼王白牙[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=2[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/admin/[row]納亞古．阿難[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=13[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/monsterhill/[row]野狼阿璇[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=19[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/shuen/[row]J.C.[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=14[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/jc/[row]Freelancer[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=44[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/freelancer/[row]幻貓[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=16[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/dreamingcat/[row]北極狼[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=5[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/chocowolf/[row]嘯天[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=123[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/ark/[row]逆[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=56[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/nilan/[row]楓狼[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=129[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/cherub/[row]御櫻雪弁天[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=34[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/pukapukamode/[row]奈良[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=43[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/naraazumaya/[row]秋之回憶[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=150[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/chio/[row]Net.狼[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=88[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/kuro/[row]冰龍巴洛斯[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=118[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/barroth/[row]wingwolf[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=89[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/wingwolf/[row]翔狗[col]http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=216[col]http://blog.wolfbbs.net/kennel/[/table]

----------


## 阿難

是回這邊嗎? 那麻煩狼王了~

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=13
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/monsterhill

謝謝~

----------


## WA. 璇

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=19
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/shuen/

Thanks, 狼王白牙~~~

----------


## J.C.

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=14 
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/jc

謝謝狼王了

----------


## Freelancer

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=44
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/freelancer

笨狼還真的記不著舊網址呢~ 謝啦

----------


## 幻貓

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=16
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/dreamingcat

感謝老大^^這樣子就可以跟別人推銷一下囉~

----------


## 北極狼

太好了，方便很多~^^

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=5 
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/chocowolf/ 

謝狼王~

----------


## 嘯天

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=123
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/ark

多謝~

----------


## 逆

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=56
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/nilan

麻煩狼王了。

----------


## 楓狼

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=129
申請的簡短部落格網址:http://blog.wolfbbs.net/cherub

麻煩白牙牙嘎^^~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=34
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/pukapukamode/ 

麻煩狼王囉~

----------


## 奈良

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=43
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/naraazumaya

感激不盡 麻煩狼王了m(_   _)m

----------


## 秋之回憶

目前的樂園部落格網址 http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=150
申請的簡短部落格網址 http://wolfbbs.net/chio


狼王  拜託了喔ˊ3ˊ  謝謝尼~~

----------


## Net.狼

目前的樂園部落格網址 http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=88
申請的簡短部落格網址 http://wolfbbs.net/kuro


麻煩了~
謝謝

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=118

申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/barroth

麻煩狼王了

----------


## wingwolf

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=89
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/wingwolf

麻煩老大了

----------


## 翔狗

目前的樂園部落格網址: http://wolfbbs.net/weblog.php?w=216 
申請的簡短部落格網址: http://blog.wolfbbs.net/kennel

麻煩狼王了~

----------

